# Bear Camp  - Done on to 2015!!!



## Marlin_444

Hey All - 

It's 2014 - 7th Annual Bear Camp and as they say;  "If you fail to plan; you plan to fail"

I am beginning to plan for the 2014 Huting Season now... Join us for some Magic Time in the Chattahoochee National Forest for - 

* Turkey Season Opener - Done
* Small Game Opener - Done
* Bow Season Opener - Done
* Black Powder Opener 11/11
* Modern Gun Opener... 
* Season End - One More Weekend?? 

2013 Thread - 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7554990#post7554990

I look forward to seeing y'all soon !!


----------



## Joe Brandon

Hey marlin me as well. Im brand new to the site but not to CNF. I'll be up there around 11 Sat morning just to walk around a few ridge lines and try to get a couple spots in mind for this coming year, only 8 months away lol.


----------



## Marlin_444

Good deal Joe -  Lots of great spots around CNF !!

See yah there sometime !!

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Gonna smoke a deer with my new to me Browning BAR ('87 Vintage) topped with a Redfield Tracker 3-9x40 / see throughs for close shots - - 180 Grain Rem Corelockt PSP's...  

WOO HOO!!


----------



## pnome

I think this year I'm gonna go with my recurve for bow opener.  

All the times I've been up there bowhunting I've had two bears in range.  Both too small.  Both inside 20 yards.  I'm a little rusty, but with a decent amount of practice in the offseason, I should be good to go for 20yrds.  Just gotta hope I can get something a little bit bigger in range.


----------



## Marlin_444

Good idea Joe...  My X-box is a bit heavy and good for a stand hunting but I need to lighten up for stalk hunting... 

What is the poundage on your bow ??


----------



## pnome

55lbs @28"


----------



## Marlin_444

Cold morning with some Hot Coffee !!

19 degrees this AM... 
***
***


----------



## Marlin_444

Today's perspective on #4 - 5th year here at Yellow Creek Hunting Club and it's one of the spots that I have not hunted before today !!! 

Left 80 yds - Center 75 yds - Right 100 yrds

***


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

That's a nice set up Ron....Hope you are able to use that BAR......


----------



## Marlin_444

7Mag Hunter said:


> That's a nice set up Ron....Hope you are able to use that BAR......



Thanks Doug !!

We have a 3rd rut underway here; saw a few but no shooters... 

Will be out for the last 7 days of the season 25th - 31st... 

Mr. Big is still out there !!


----------



## DirtyBird

Hi when do y'all plan on scouting for turkey?  I'm new to turkey and it was suggested that I tag along.


----------



## pnome

Usually do some scouting Friday afternoon before opening day.   For turkey anyway.

We've been up there a lot, so we know some good spots to check out.


----------



## DirtyBird

Awesome.  I'll keep checking in for updates.


----------



## Marlin_444

Aight folks; so I ran into some extra pesos - told Momma that I was gonna get a new gun at X $'s... She gumbled...  Tooled around a 460 or 500 S&W at $1k... Then said...  Think I'll just re-up at the club and get another Out of State GA hunting license...  She thought that was a better idea...  

WOO HOO...  It's good to let her be the Queen !!

Looking forward to Turkey Opener - - When is that again ??

Off to Deer Hunt this weekend from 1/25 to 1/31... 

I am as exited about the last 7 days of this season as I am about the upcoming first 7 days of the new one coming !!

See y'all in the woods on the mountain soon !! 

I'll be planning a trip to Atlanta soon so we'll do a get together at Taco Mac if you can make it, the first one as usual will be on me !!

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All !!  I got into the stand just before first light this AM...  Fired up my Mr. Heater Buddy; had a cup of coffee and at first light this butterball Nanny stepped out and "Ol'Boy" (My '70 444) slung a .240 Grain Remington Corelockt which found purchase...  11 more hunts this week...  Looking for some horns now !! 

***
***


----------



## pnome

Nice!  Congrats Ron!


----------



## Marlin_444

Thanks Joe - she'll become some smoked, italian and summer sausage; as well as cubed and ground !! 

Headed back in yesterday afternoon but wind was swirlin; I am down to only three (3) stands on the club that I have not hunted... 

I'll hit another this afternoon; one of my club buddy's spotted a biggun there but he will not be back before season end... 

Since I've not been there, it'll be an evening hunt !!

What are to dates for Turkey Opener Weekend ??

Everybody start planning now - - -


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> What are to dates for Turkey Opener Weekend ??
> 
> Everybody start planning now - - -



March 22nd.  Start getting in shape now!  There are some hills involved!


----------



## bowstring

*new season*


----------



## FF-Emt Diver

I hope to make it up there some with y'all this year, I am planning a CO elk trip and figure I'll do some trial runs up there to work the bugs out.


----------



## Marlin_444

Come and join us FF-EMT Diver; always room for another Hearty Soul !! 

Saw 8 Deer this morning 7 in one spot later in the AM; Saw Mr. Bog again; no shot presented itself !!  Good to see the old sway back has made it this far...  

If I can't have him...  Maybe someone wlse can


----------



## Marlin_444

Dang pipes froze at the lake house last night; no buted pipes yet...  Working on thawing the; no leaks yet...  Dern !!


----------



## Marlin_444

Water is back on... Luckily no leaking pipes... I just rolled into stand #1... 

Nothing like last light hunting...

***


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Marlin_444 said:


> Water is back on... Luckily no leaking pipes... I just rolled into stand #1...
> 
> Nothing like last light hunting...
> 
> ***



Shoot me a burger!!!


----------



## pnome

Did ya get him?


----------



## Marlin_444

Aight Robert...  Joe, alas no the Majestic Whitetail eluded my weapon(s) yet again !!  

Hope Springs Eternal...  4 more times this season !!

I need one more notch on the 2013-14 Season Knife... 

***


----------



## Marlin_444

8:15 4 deer ambled passed my stand within spitting distance to my right... They all looked at the stand and proceeded to the greenfield...

As luck would have it; I brought my backup glasses with me but left my main (older) pair at the camp...  So...  As I loaded my pack, gun and Mr. Heater Buddy in the stand... I sat on and popped a lens out of my glasses... 

Ok, I'll get on with it !!

I eased the Ol'Boy up ever so gently; got a good rest on the window sill...  Scoped the biggest one... A two point; pass... 2nd one a Button... Pass... 3rd one - - a Three Point... Pass and the last hope for vittles riding in the truck... Another single point... SOOOO a pass...  No DOE and No Biggun...  

Alas, my gizzard did thump for a minute !!

It is a good morning of deer hunting !!

They ambled on... 8 points or better; 16" spread - - Club Rules... Y'all know me; I aint much on rules    

***


----------



## gobbleinwoods

rules?  there ain't no stinking rules 





except when green jeans is involved.


----------



## Marlin_444

gobbleinwoods said:


> rules?  there ain't no stinking rules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except when green jeans is involved.



***

Exactly...   Mr. Swayback moved through the woodline at 10:30... Just caught a glimpse and in the words of Jase Robertson...  He Gone !!

Beans and Cornbread, then I'll be callin them in whilste Whistlin Dixie !!

WOO HOO !!


----------



## Marlin_444

Welp... I am done.  At the house cleaning up as the "Deer Camp" transforms to "The Lake House" on 2/1 Magically !! 

October 15th 2014 is right around the corner; so I am itching to get the X bow out and sling a few bolts    

My most (well 2nd most) exciting hunt was 11/08/2013 when I popped my first deer with a bow (well X Bow)... The other was Bow Opener at CNF on the Clover Road... It was a miss; but a Near Miss (DOH - eyeroll)...


----------



## Marlin_444

Welp... I am done.  At the house cleaning up as the "Deer Camp" transforms to "The Lake House" on 2/1 Magically !! 

October 15th 2014 is right around the corner; so I am itching to get the X bow out and sling a few bolts    

My most (well 2nd most) exciting hunt was 11/08/2013 when I popped my first deer with a bow (well X Bow)... The other was Bow Opener at CNF on the Clover Road... It was a miss; but a Near Miss (DOH - eyeroll)...


----------



## Marlin_444

Let's go kill some HOGS !!


----------



## Marlin_444

First set of steps in at the lake house since the Tornado took the old ones out last year !!  Thank god I had friends, air nailer and an Auger !!


----------



## pnome

Sweet!  Nice work Ron.


----------



## Marlin_444

Long weekend = Start on Bottom Steps... (Left completed, right to get started at bottom steps to boat ramp) - - - 

***  
***


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Long weekend = Start on Bottom Steps... (Left completed, right to get started at bottom steps to boat ramp) - - -
> 
> ***
> ***



Top notch blueprinting right there.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hah!!  Leave it all to Mechanical Drafting...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

pnome said:


> Top notch blueprinting right there.





Oops........I thought Rons kid made those "blueprints"???


----------



## Marlin_444

I am all about "Function over From"...  Y'all aught know that by now...     - - 

Getting prepped for the new season...  

CVA Wolf 209 50 Cal... Top with Burris 1 3/4-5x20...

***
***


----------



## Marlin_444

Diggun Holes and settin Posts... 

WOO HOO !! 

***
***


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Cool....I have an auger just like that one.....

Are you using quickrete in holes ???


----------



## Marlin_444

Yes, 2ft deep hilsides and 60 pounds each hole...  6 in the hill today... 4 more tomorrow...


----------



## Marlin_444

I am in San Antonio today rrmreberinhg the Alamo...


----------



## pnome

This should get you salivating for bear season....

Bearchetta!

http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs...ame-recipe-how-make-bearchetta?src=SOC&dom=fb


----------



## Marlin_444

Nice Joe !! 

Turkey Days coming up !!


----------



## Marlin_444

I had some Mexican, Margaritas and a few shots of Tequila on Friday to celebrate my 35th year turning 17...  Then Saturday and Sunday I continued work at the lake house on the bottom steps... 

***
***


----------



## pnome

Nice job and happy birthday!


----------



## Marlin_444

ROLL CALL - Turkey Opener 3/22 & 23

Pnome
Marlin_444

Who else is coming ??? 

***


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

I am a "maybe".......


----------



## Joe Brandon

Is anyone welcome? Id love to join. Recently got a new crossbow and itd be a great ezcuse to do some scouting while trying my luck on a nice bird.


----------



## Joe Brandon

Ill have some nice trout to add to the dinner menu!


----------



## pnome

Come on!  

Crossbow will do just fine.  I love some trout!


----------



## Marlin_444

Trout... Did someone say Trout...  WOO HOO... Bring it on as I'll be bringing some Venison Smoked Sausage links from this seasons deer !!


----------



## Joe Brandon

Thanks so much! If you could tell me or PM the location and meet up time that would be great! Its on the Chatt WMA correct? Thanks again Im really lookn forward to getn' out. I went up this past weekend and the upper gate was still closed with a sign saying that the road was closed due to weather. The dog and I walked back about two miles from the gate and the roads looked good. Guess they just hadnt got around to opening them back up since the last iceing.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave

Marlin 444 that lake house looks like to much work to me. Deer Lodge up the road from the camp opened yesterday, so if you don't want to cook supper they open at 5pm thursday-sunday. Dave


----------



## Marlin_444

1. Pnome - Text on it's way

2. Joe Brandon - PM Location info

3. Blairsville Dave - The Deer Lodge is a great idea for Fri Night supper...

We'll def be grillin Sat evening at camp, not sure when everyone will roll in on Fri so we'll play that by ear... 

At this point its - 

Joe B
Doug - maybe
Joe N
Ron

Who else is coming ??


----------



## pnome

Guess who just finished making some wild turkey sausages?

Weather looks to be within acceptable range so far!


----------



## Marlin_444

Sorry fellas looks like I am out... Have to make my Run to Arkansas on Sunday...

I'll plan to make it for Small Game... 

Dang it !!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Sorry fellas looks like I am out... Have to make my Run to Arkansas on Sunday...
> 
> I'll plan to make it for Small Game...
> 
> Dang it !!




I can't make it ether......

Joe, maake sure you take your rain'brella......."might rain"


----------



## pnome

Well dern.   Now I don't know what I'm going to do.  Maybe I'll hunt my club instead.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

pnome said:


> Well dern.   Now I don't know what I'm going to do.  Maybe I'll hunt my club instead.





Sorry i had to wimp out, but like Ron,
I had a last minute business trip come up.....

Hope to see you guys in Sept.....


----------



## pnome

It's no problem.  I'll just hunt my hunting club.


----------



## Marlin_444

I had to wrap up here and head to Arkansas... Bottom step (38) were finished this week end - - -


----------



## pnome

Looking good! Where are you planning on putting the escalator?


----------



## Marlin_444

I am thinking about a Ski Lift or a Water Slide from the top of the hill... 

Hah!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Ok, when is opening weekend for Small Game??


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Ok, when is opening weekend for Small Game??





Aug 15 ......


----------



## Marlin_444

Need to kill a Pig or Three tween now and then... WOO HOO!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Officially we started this event in '08; unofficially I think I first Bear Hunted with Dana Young in 2007... Thank you for showing me the ropes...  

So, I'll plan at this point to hunt Black Powder Opener... Not sure about the rest of the season at this point... 

I had luck with Bow Season in Bama this past Deer Season so I am committed to get a Horned one this year... 

Who knows as we get closer...  

Hope this finds everyone doing well!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Back steps in, need rails and a small roof... Starting Posts for the deck this weekend... 

***


----------



## Marlin_444

Steps in at the lake house... Posts for the Deck start this weekend...


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Well last Nov my wife bought a house/cabin just outside of Unicoi SP and I have spent a few weekends making repairs.   Drove Alt 75 this evening looking for sign.   Saw turkey.  As far as the opener goes I just might be in the area but might cabin it or camp.


----------



## Marlin_444

Congrats Robert, when I win the lottery; I'll buy a mountain place too... 'til then it's a Tent and cot.... WOO HOO!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Marlin_444 said:


> Congrats Robert, when I win the lottery; I'll buy a mountain place too... 'til then it's a Tent and cot.... WOO HOO!!



You have a mtn house.  How are the steps coming?


----------



## Marlin_444

Steps are done... Working on the Deck now... 

***


----------



## pnome

coming along nicely!


----------



## Marlin_444

Yep... More today...


----------



## Rich Kaminski

*All I can say is*

Find a place with a food source (berries, muscadines, chestnuts, acorns, etc) near a water source and thick cover. Do not go into the thick cover, but put ANISE out, and get into a treestand.
Good Luck.


----------



## Marlin_444

You found my secret Rich... Licorice...  

Stay away from tin cans... Have a Sardine Lunch...  

Hah... 4:45 Flight from Birmingham to Atlanta; on to Tulsa... But I digress...

Bear Hunting!!


----------



## pnome

Called in a bear while turkey hunting at my club this weekend.... Nice one.


----------



## Marlin_444

Poker Chips for Ears... Dang NICE!!


----------



## ripplerider

Thats a good bear Pnome. How close did he get to you? Did you get a little nervous? I've tried various varmint calls in the fall, never got a response yet.


----------



## pnome

ripplerider said:


> Thats a good bear Pnome. How close did he get to you? Did you get a little nervous? I've tried various varmint calls in the fall, never got a response yet.



Heck yeah I was nervous!!  He was walking straight at me!  

He got to within about 20 yards before he smelled something interesting in the middle of the food plot and decided to roll around in it.  I was about to stand up and make a lot of noise.   Then he meandered off into the woods on the far side.


----------



## ripplerider

I bet you'll remember those few minutes of your life with clarity till the day you die. Twenty yds. is pretty close. I've got a few of those "Kodak moments" in my head too. I used to dream regularly about my first really close encounter with a big Cohutta bear.


----------



## Marlin_444

How is everybody? I've been traveling a lot... Looking forward to Bear, Deer and Hog season - I only Turkey hunted a couple times but did not get a bird... See y'all soon!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

ripplerider said:


> I bet you'll remember those few minutes of your life with clarity till the day you die. Twenty yds. is pretty close. I've got a few of those "Kodak moments" in my head too. I used to dream regularly about my first really close encounter with a big Cohutta bear.





X-2 on the "Kodak moment" with Ga bears !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Next time I will have my 45..


----------



## Marlin_444

I'll have my BAR for a Bar... 

***


----------



## Marlin_444

*Momma's Day Weekend...*

I thought a lot about my mother this weekend past; Ella Mae Terry was a Coal Miners Daughter... Born to Johnny Terry and Sally Hicks... She was the last of 9, lost her hearing at 7 to menegitis (SP?) - I heard two tales about a cousin who died... Papaw was a Coal Miner the biggest part of his working life (40 years) In the hills of Kentucky he was a lanky man who rolled his own and put meat on the table from daily hunts; my Mother's Mother - Sally Hicks (I never knew her) was a Midwife in those hills... She died giving birth to my mother (Irony) - They are both (I use present tense as they are part of me).. Mom left us on October 31st 1998. That was too soon; I miss here still; I'll see her on the otherside by and by; but she too is a part of me... Love yah Mom!


----------



## Gerrik

I'm in for bow opener. Killed 2 deer with the Xbow last year. Want a pig or a bear this year.


----------



## Marlin_444

Gerrik said:


> I'm in for bow opener. Killed 2 deer with the Xbow last year. Want a pig or a bear this year.



Gonna shoot for Bow and Black Powder myself... Killed 1 Doe with X bow and two with Modern Gun in '13 to '14... 

Hope to score a pig at a buddies place in June... A 250 to 400 lb bear will be nice too...  WOO HOO...


----------



## Marlin_444

I'm not always at home... But when I am, I drink Dos Equis XX...


----------



## Marlin_444

Redneck with a Big Deck!  

...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Redneck with a Big Deck!
> 
> ...




Better put a small fence up, so Mr Nacho don't fall off !!!!

Great place to sit, grill a little venison and have a few cold
ones !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

7Mag Hunter said:


> Better put a small fence up, so Mr Nacho don't fall off !!!!
> 
> Great place to sit, grill a little venison and have a few cold
> ones !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



30 plus more 2x6x14's then I'll work on the rails... 

...


----------



## gobbleinwoods

interesting timber rattler picture in the campfire.  picture taken near blairsville.


----------



## Marlin_444

I hate snakes... Got my truck nasty muddy whilest Pig Hunting this past weekend... 

WOO HOO!! 
....


----------



## Marlin_444

Happy Father's Day Y'all... 

...


----------



## pnome

You too Ron!


----------



## Dana Young

Ron shoo is a pretty thang


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

AArrrrrrrggggggggg....

My eyes,  my eyes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Dana Young said:


> Ron shoo is a pretty thang



Shoo got perty teeth...


----------



## Dana Young

you hear the banjos yet


----------



## Marlin_444

Dana Young said:


> you hear the banjos yet



Paddle Faster... Hah!


----------



## Dana Young

its okay Ron those ol boys are one the other side of the mtn


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Dana Young said:


> its okay Ron those ol boys are one the other side of the mtn





10-4 on that.....
Chase those bears over the Mtn to us....I got 3 guns with me this time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ain't gonna get caught unarmed again !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

7Mag Hunter said:


> 10-4 on that.....
> Chase those bears over the Mtn to us....I got 3 guns with me this time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ain't gonna get caught unarmed again !!!!!!!!!!!!



Suoooooooey


----------



## Marlin_444

Bear Medicine... '87 Browning BAR Model ll, 300 Win Mag...

...


----------



## gobbleinwoods

drove into 296 today.  All is well.


----------



## Marlin_444

gobbleinwoods said:


> drove into 296 today.  All is well.



Yeah!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

We drove past there last weekend on the way back from a reunion
in NC....Took the Blue Ridge Parkway from Asheville to Brasstown
Bald.....
There was a truck sitting at the entrance to 296, so we did not go in..

Hope to see you guys there this year....Hip is better now than in
5 yrs and m CVA is tuned up and ready to go !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hammer Spank

How many bears have you all killed in seven years?  Sounds like a nice camp.


----------



## Marlin_444

Three kills, two misses and many sightings by the group...

CORRECTION: That's three (3) misses; as I conveniently left out my Cross Bow miss last Bow Opener... and as Doug reminded me we had a Young Hunter take a 4 point mountain buck also (there are deer in them hills too)


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Three kills, two misses and many sightings by the group...



and a 4pt Mtn Buck by 10 yr old hunter.....


----------



## Marlin_444

7Mag Hunter said:


> and a 4pt Mtn Buck by 10 yr old hunter.....



That's right!


----------



## Marlin_444

I got my driveway side steps in for the BIG DECK in and set 8 posts for the lower deck (for the Hot Tub) this weekend... I impressed myself as I never want to be that handy! 

Hope y'all are tuning up your bows!


----------



## Marlin_444

I can't make it Bow Opener 9/13, anyone available 9/20? Otherwise I'll see you either BP or Modern Opener... 

Work get's in the way of my true passion - Hunting!


----------



## RPM

Marlin_444 said:


> I can't make it Bow Opener 9/13, anyone available 9/20?



Ron, I may be available.


----------



## Jmc1124

*Can I tag along?*

I'm planning on doing my first of NF bow hunting this year including some weekend "backcountry" hunting/camping. I would love to tag along for the season opener if you'll have me.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> I can't make it Bow Opener 9/13, anyone available 9/20? Otherwise I'll see you either BP or Modern Opener...
> 
> Work get's in the way of my true passion - Hunting!



I've got a club workday that day.    Still available for the bow opener if anyone else is down.


----------



## pnome

Jmc1124 said:


> I'm planning on doing my first of NF bow hunting this year including some weekend "backcountry" hunting/camping. I would love to tag along for the season opener if you'll have me.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff



Of course!  Just keep watching this thread.


----------



## Marlin_444

Good stuff... Bob, lrt me know... I'll plan on BP opener - - Looking forward to it - Y'all....


----------



## RPM

Will do.
Don't see a problem.
Need to get another tent.
That's a story for another day.


----------



## Dana Young

Ron You Have Got To Get Your Priorities In Order!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

RPM said:


> Will do.
> Don't see a problem.
> Need to get another tent.
> That's a story for another day.




Planning on BP opener myself.....Might stay the week till
gun season opening weekend....
Just bring your rain gear !!!!!  and maybe a small boat !!!

tic tock....


----------



## mmcneil

I'm new to bear hunting, but not the forum.  I would like to join in on the fun.  Where exactly is the bear camp?  I went hunting last year above Dalonega and got hooked.  Didnt see anything, but had a blast.  I'm currently planning on hunting the Clayton area opening bow weekend, but my plans can change.  I look foward to meeting some of the pro's and learning something new.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

mmcneil said:


> I'm new to bear hunting, but not the forum.  I would like to join in on the fun.  Where exactly is the bear camp?  I went hunting last year above Dalonega and got hooked.  Didnt see anything, but had a blast.  I'm currently planning on hunting the Clayton area opening bow weekend, but my plans can change.  I look foward to meeting some of the pro's and learning something new.



pros   

There are some but we are just dedicated which means we occasionally bump into a bear.

Highway 180 which is the road that runs by Brasstown Bald and forest service road 296 off of 180


----------



## Dana Young

bears are moving looking for food saw 3 in the last week


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Dana Young said:


> bears are moving looking for food saw 3 in the last week



How about putting a tracking collar on at least one.


----------



## Marlin_444

Stumblin and bumblin through the mountain... Hah!!! Good times!!


----------



## msbowhnter

Happy Bear


----------



## msbowhnter

correct pic


----------



## pnome

Corny smile.


----------



## Marlin_444

Golden Acorn Smile... Kinda like the Kool-Aid ear to ear smile!!


----------



## BoozerJeff

I'm in this year. I'm fired up!!!


----------



## bigelow

I will hunt anything in season. Deer, hog, bear. Rugs are expensive. May just do a claw and tooth necklace next time. And try my hand at self tanning.


----------



## bigelow

I have come to love bear meat. Cooked right it is great. Anyone gets one this year and don't want the meat pm me. Happy hunting.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey all Y'all Bear hunt'n fools... Have a Fun & Safe 4th of July! 

Whatchall doin? Me... Meh... 4th of July Boat parade (gotta replace a Gass line on my boat and change the oil, Filter and plug... THEN I have 45 boards for the lower deck... Got a Mitre Saw for some angle cuts for the Hot Tub/ Fire Pit deck too... WOO HOO!! 

Have Fun!


----------



## RPM

Hope everyone has a great time and stays safe.

I'm sure we'll all take a little extra time to pray for our troops and country.

Wife and I will be hanging out with a bunch of trad. archers.  Great folks.  They have stuff for the kids to do.  Everyone of them ends up taking something home.  Jeff has it every year at his place.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Dana, Patty and I went to a trout stream tonight.  Dana and Patty went fishing.   I got the line wet.

Thank you both.


----------



## pnome

Happy 4th of July everyone!


----------



## Marlin_444

Happy 5th and hope everyone had a good time! 

...


----------



## Marlin_444

Headed back to the Ham... 

It's been a week... 

...


----------



## Marlin_444

What did you do this weekend? Me... Meh... Pontoon Oil Changed, scrubbed the SeaDoo as well as caught a few fish, went swimming; finished the decking for the Hot Tub / Fire Pit Deck - Grilled steaks & Squash, had a few Barley, Hop and Rice "Cold Ones" -- Had a nice weekend on the lake... You?

I am ready for North Georgia Bear Season - So I can get some rest... 

Hah!


----------



## pnome

Let's see here...  Wife was out of town, so it was just me and my Son all weekend.

Friday evening: 3 mile hike
Saturday:  We spent the day canoeing and fishing on the hooch
Sunday: Son's friends birthday party followed by 15 mile bike ride.

Lots of minecraft in between.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Weekend spent on "honey do" list, plus working on my Yamaha ATV.......Blinking starter went out......

Not as energetic as Joe, but following Drs orders 1-2 miles per day
on the exercise bike.....Just in case i make the trip to the Mtn this year....


----------



## gobbleinwoods

so the starter is on the blink?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Starter>Dead>ATV dead...


----------



## Marlin_444

7Mag Hunter said:


> Starter>Dead>ATV dead...



Me... Meh... Time for a new ATV... My '02 250 Artic Cat needs a new home...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Me... Meh... Time for a new ATV... My '02 250 Artic Cat needs a new home...





Took the starter to a local starter/alternator bebuild shop
i have been going to for over 30 yrs and my buddy said he
"might" be able to fix it if it is just brushes or diodes...

New starter from Yamaha is $150.00 

Gonna have to search amazon if he can't fix this one....
MY Kodiak 450 does have a pull starter so i can still use it...


----------



## Marlin_444

Oops... Left off "Small Game Opener" (Scouting for Bow Opener!)... 

I need to plan for that now... 

Opener for Bushy Tailed Tree Rat is...

8/16 & 17 (Opens 8/15 per regs)...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Oops... Left off "Small Game Opener" (Scouting for Bow Opener!)...
> 
> I need to plan for that now...
> 
> Opener for Bushy Tailed Tree Rat is...
> 
> 8/16 & 17 (Opens 8/15 per regs)...





I got it on my calender guys.....


----------



## Marlin_444

Colt Delta Elite 10mm 1911


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Colt Delta Elite 10mm 1911




NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Best handgun i ever owned was a Colt Gold Cup....Smooth
as silk slide action...tight and no typical 1911 slide/frame
rattle.....NM barrel and bushing, with 3lb+- trigger.....

wired an old truck flywheel 40+ yds to a tree in the woods
on my property and burned pounds and pounds of Blue Dot 
and Unique powder with 230 gr lead reloads.....1000s of
rounds thru that Gold Cup before i sold it....

Nice addition to your collection !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Doug was that a 45 ACP that you were Ping'n?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Doug was that a 45 ACP that you were Ping'n?




Yep.....lots of fun to "clang" a 30lb truck flywheel....Still
find lead bullets on the ground back there....


185gr wad cutters and 230gr RN lead bullets....Gold Cup
was "target pistol", so to shoot full power or factory
hardball you had to change to stiffer recoil spring.....


----------



## Marlin_444

Sounds like fun... I'll sling some in the 10mm and report back! 

Have a great day!


----------



## Marlin_444

ROLL CALL - 

Small Game Opener (Scouting Trip) - 8/16 and 17

---------------
Pnome
Marlin_444

Who else will be with us?


----------



## Hunterforlife

I am in.....


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Call - Update

Huntforlife
Pnome
Marlin_444

Who else?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Roll Call - Update
> 
> Huntforlife
> Pnome
> Marlin_444
> 
> Who else?




Not gonna make the scout weekend but plan to be there
for ML weekend unless i go to Oconee BP WMA for ML week,,,,

Killed 4 does during ML week at Oconee WMA last year..


----------



## Marlin_444

Sorry fellas, change in my plans... Can't make this one... 

Carry on!


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Call??


----------



## ripplerider

*scouting trip*

I'll try to stop by and go for a scout with yall. The garden is keeping me busy- all work and no play makes Jeff a dull boy. Remember hogs will be legal prey once small game season opens. Also the fishing around that area is still holding up if you go early morning/late evening. Hit a native stream pretty close to camp yesterday at 7:00 P.M. and caught 7 (all released) by 8:30. Ran from 10 to 13". Fun evening. Has anyone heard from Bowstring or Ranger374 lately?


----------



## Marlin_444

Have not heard from Jack on a Coons Age; need to reach out...

Hold one...


----------



## pnome

I'm not going to be able to make it for scouting this year.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Cant make scout weekend ether....already got my ML spot picked out in the "tree beard" area,,,, if you know where that is.........


----------



## Marlin_444

Looks like the "Death March for 2014" is cancelled... On to Bow Opener...


----------



## ranger374

Been a busy year so far.  I probally wont make it up there for bow opener, but maybe some days during the ML week if some are going to stay during the week.  Let me know so I can try to get some time off.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

I have a family gathering and will be in the area but wife says 'you won't have time to bow hunt, well maybe Sunday morning.'   She sure needs her priorities straightened out.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

gobbleinwoods said:


> I have a family gathering and will be in the area but wife says 'you won't have time to bow hunt, well maybe Sunday morning.'   She sure needs her priorities straightened out.




Wives are like that ...After almost 40 yrs of me deer hunting mine still cant understand why i like to go to the
woods and "sit" ????

Hope to make BP weekend....


----------



## gobbleinwoods

I might be around on a weekend between opener and bp if anyone else is interested.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey all - Got a call from Jack yesterday; will call him today - Say a prayer for him; he had an artery replaced this past week and is going in for heart surgery next week. 

I will not be up for Bow opener; prolly a weekend during Bow and make a run for BP...

Good luck y'all!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Hey all - Got a call from Jack yesterday; will call him today - Say a prayer for him; he had an artery replaced this past week and is going in for heart surgery next week.
> 
> I will not be up for Bow opener; prolly a weekend during Bow and make a run for BP...
> 
> Good luck y'all!




Prayers sent for bowstring....He is one of a kind....
Hope he does well and can get back in the woods he
loves....


----------



## Gerrik

So, no one is gonna be around for Bow Opener? My plans just opened up lol


----------



## Marlin_444

Gerrik said:


> So, no one is gonna be around for Bow Opener? My plans just opened up lol



Looks like you'll have the Mountain to yourself! I'll probably get up some week in September for a hunt.


----------



## Gerrik

Ok. I'll let you guys know what I find.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All - 

Who is planning to be at the Black Powder Opener??


----------



## pnome

I'm in!


----------



## Marlin_444

Cool! We'll set up some grill'n!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

I will be at my cabin outside Helen.  So will the wife and dog.  Might run up over the mtn and say hello.   Ron the bow is at the cabin do you still want it for the wounded warrior?


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Robert - Yes and thanks! 

Dave, my brother in law (an inactive Marine) is still suffering some light effects of light strokes that he deals with will enjoy it this fall. 

I'll get it re strung and tuned for him. 

We can meet up... 

See you soon.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All - 

I heard from Jack (Bowstring), he completed his "Re-wiring" and is planning to join us for BP Opener! 

Glad to report that! 

Hope y'all have had success during Bow Season, ours in Alabama starts the weekend that I'll be in Las Vegas on a business trip... BOO!! Oh well gotta do a lot of that to do some of this! 

Pnome and I are good to go for the weekend; I'll probably stay through the morning hunt on Sunday - Off on Monday 10/13 for Indian Killer (Columbus) day - So I plan to Deer Hunt in Conyers that evening and Monday too... 

Call me if I can help 205 937 4924; we'll be grillin Fri and Sat Evening so bring some wild game... 

See yah soon; lord willing and the creek don't rise


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Call - Update for BP Opener

Bowstring
Sky
Pnome
Marlin_444

Come join us for Bear Hunting; Wild Game Grill'n and some Good Times around the Camp Fire!!


----------



## Gerrik

I might show up around mid morning on Saturday, and hunt all day. Gotta talk to the better half before I commit.


----------



## Marlin_444

Gerrik said:


> I might show up around mid morning on Saturday, and hunt all day. Gotta talk to the better half before I commit.



Hey Gerrick - Come on if you can; we'll be there!


----------



## olhippie

I'll be there Friday evening scout a bit Saturday,and hunt Sunday and Monday.. It will be great seeing my friends there. I'll bring plenty of oak firewood for 
our camp....


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Call - Update

Olhippie
Bowstring
Sky
Gerrick (maybe)
Gobbleinwoods (Drive by)
Pnome
Marlin_444
J-Wliie (aka Tent Pooper)  

Any other Hardy Souls planning to make the Hunt??


----------



## Marlin_444

Looks like rain (as usual), so bring your Rubber Boots and a couple extra $$$ - We may need to go to the "Deer Lodge" for steaks as the Grill'n may get rained out...


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Looks like rain (*as usual*),



Rains more there than anywhere else in the entire state:


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Not gonna make the Mtn this year guys....
Getting back from
business trip Sat AM early and going to Oconee WMA for the  entire BP week then to Rum Creek WMA for the Honorary License ( aka old guys) weekend...10 days total...
Turned 65 so get free hunt license and gonna try a few HL WMA
hunts without all the drama of open WMA hunts....

Hope to make the West Point HL hunt the following weekend....

That one is close to you, Jack....PM me if you might make it...


----------



## Marlin_444

Doug - You will be missed!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Ron, When are you arriving?  Coming through Helen?  If so detour by my cabin on Friday and pick up the bow if you get here early enough.


----------



## Marlin_444

I'll be leaving that way round Noon on Sunday - - Gonna Deer Hunt in Conyers sunday Evening and all day on Sunday... Coming in over the top down through Chattanooga from Bama... 

Ping me 205 937 4924


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Marlin_444 said:


> I'll be leaving that way round Noon on Sunday - - Gonna Deer Hunt in Conyers sunday Evening and all day on Sunday... Coming in over the top down through Chattanooga from Bama...
> 
> Ping me 205 937 4924



leaving about noon Sunday myself.


----------



## Marlin_444

Robert - are you coming to camp?


----------



## Marlin_444

Rain chances down to 20 -30%...

WOO HOO!!!

Here we go...


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Marlin_444 said:


> Robert - are you coming to camp?



I have been at my cabin since Sunday.  Camp no but I might do a drive by depending on what I have going on at the cabin.  Really need to hook up and give you this bow sitting by the wood stove.


----------



## Fireaway

Where do yall camp at? I may come up and join in. I don't have a muzzle loader but I got a bow.


----------



## Marlin_444

The base of Brass Town Bald... FS 296... Come on...


----------



## Marlin_444

Here... 

***


----------



## RPM

Enjoy and be safe!


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Bob - How did you long bow shoot go? 

See you soon!


----------



## Marlin_444

Aight... Deer Steaks swim'n in Moores... 2/3's of truck packed... WOO HOO!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Right there! 

***
***


----------



## Marlin_444

Eta 6 30


----------



## RPM

Hope you all have a great time!


----------



## Marlin_444

Good time had by all! No Bear taken; little and some deers... 

Y'all have a great season! 

***


----------



## RPM

glad you had a good time and congrats to those that got a deer!


----------



## Marlin_444

YEP... I gotta get me a rug...


----------



## Marlin_444

End of season hunt?? 

Ping my post...


----------



## Marlin_444

Happy Holidays Outlaws!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Marlin_444 said:


> End of season hunt??
> 
> Ping my post...



Pong.

Make it a Happy and Good New Year fellow outlaws.


----------



## Marlin_444

Aight... Time to gear up for 2015 Outlaw Bear Season Y'all!!!


----------

